# Flea & Tick Control



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

It's that time of year again - a professional extermanator I do have  but the question is spot on treatment ie; Frontline 'vrs dip? I have 3 dogs soon to be 4. 

Thanks


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use Frontline TopSpot, that is applied to the skin 1x month year round in NC.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I use Frontline TopSpot, that is applied to the skin 1x month year round in NC.


Hi Linda, one thing you might be interested to know is that according to my vet friends, all the topical flea and tick treatments will actually protect for at least 6 weeks. They tell you to apply monthly (presumably) so that if people forget for a few days, they won't get in trouble. (of course, it also sells more product!:biggrin1 So if you mark you calendar, and REMEMBER to apply it every 6 weeks, your dogs are still fully protected, AND are exposed to less toxic chemicals. (costs less that way too!)


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen in some places like TN, the Frontline only lasts 2-3 weeks. I think the fleas are immune to it now. I tried it all and never got a full month before seeing fleas. So I switched to Comfortis. I only gave it 3 or 4 times last year. I have the chickens in the back yard and they keep a lot of the insects down. I also put down a commercial product in the spring that seems to do the trick. The exterminators told me that the fleas don't usually stay in the sunshine. So I only treat the shady places.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen in some places like TN, the Frontline only lasts 2-3 weeks. I think the fleas are immune to it now. I tried it all and never got a full month before seeing fleas. So I switched to Comfortis. I only gave it 3 or 4 times last year. I have the chickens in the back yard and they keep a lot of the insects down. I also put down a commercial product in the spring that seems to do the trick. The exterminators told me that the fleas don't usually stay in the sunshine. So I only treat the shady places.


I should have said "they last 6 weeks if they work at all". I know that immunity has built up in some areas. Frontline doesn't on ticks around here anymore.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've used Frontline (notice on the package for ticks also) the plus isn't better for ticks IMO. I live in a very wooded area in E. TN. I've also added comfortis in the hot months and fall. We have an exterminator but he can't do the house or dog areas. I don't want a bad reaction to multiple insectides. A few years ago I sprayed nemotodes outside and they worked well but wore off (or died). Last year, a flung diatomaceous earth around and put a little on the dogs here and there. We haven't had an infestation in a few years. No ticks at all and I think the few fleas were ones that hadn't died yet.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried comfortis one time-they HATED taking the tablet and I just about had to split it into 20 pieces to get them to take it. I've been using Halo cloud nine on them-a few drops in their shampoo, and they wear a dab on cloth "flea collars" when they go outside. Nothing else. So far so good. We have DE but haven't needed to use it yet. They only venture out in the yard, no woods.


----------

